# update:what watches do you have



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Timex Ironman digital

Timex digital with compass (both Timex's given me)

Casio 50M digital

Casio 50M digital solar

Citizen Eco Drive 200M Divers

Pulsar solar analogue

Longines dress Quartz Les Grandes Classiques

Tissot gold plated quartz with matching bracelet

Tissot Autoquartz PR100

Tissot Le Locle

Tissot quartz Chrono

O & W M5

O & W Tonneau

O & W Mirage 111 Chrono

Bulova mechanical

Elgin mechanical

2 X Seiko 5's

Seiko SKX779 Divers

Omega SMP

Omega 1953 17 jewel

Omega 1950 Seamaster

Oris Big Crown Commander

Oris Original Classic

Oris TT1 with bracelet

Zeno Navigator

Jupiter Swiss 25 jewel

PRS-1

PRS-3

CWC military quartz


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

In no particular order:

Seiko:

Marine Master auto

3 6139's

2 6138's

couple of 6105 divers

6309

world timer

27jewel belmatic

seiko-sha sportsmatic

300M quartz prospex

007

009

173

BM

OM

171

quite a few quartz chrono's

Omega:

Seamaster 300 ive got 2 of these both mint case and dial but the bezle has gone on one of them

SMP mid size auto black dial

vintage speedy

speedy auto

constellation 5 postitions vintage

bumper auto

military pocket watch (no lume on the dial and only signed omega on the movement)

a few quartz

Tissot:

PR100 auto diver

PR200 chrono

60's pocket watch (with the itallic tissot logo)

Breitling:

SOP yellow dial

Navitimer (needs a new stem)

Military

7A28 chrono

CWC issued chrono

Hamiliton issued chrono

Precista quartz

CWC quartz

CWC RN diver

ive also got draw loads of other vintage watches ive picked up over the years. The ones listed above are just my daily wearers.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This won't take long

SKX007 Best mech. timekeeper

Omega SMP (black quartz) Favourite at the moment

Accutron Love the principle and dead accurate

Seiko 5

Citizen

Vostok

6309 Work watch

some junk

My current wish list

A nice chronograph, probably Omega

Seiko 300m Prospex, although I would need to try one on before I splashed out

David


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Omega :

50 odd assorted vintage Seamasters, Geneves, Devilles, Dynamics etc,

Chronostop

6 Constellation chronometers with various movements.

Speedmaster ST.176.012

Speedmaster 30th anniversary Moonwatch

Black full size SMP

Blue (Bond) full size SMP

Breitling :

Superocean Professional

Rolex :

Datejust

Longines :

Various inc Ultra - Chron 36000

Zenith :

Automatic and manual.

Girard Perregaux :

Seahawk

6 Gyromatics

Seiko SKX 779K

Plus about a hundred wristwatches of no particular interest.

This list is not definitive as it changes on quite a regular basis with trades and deals etc. I must admit to getting fed up with the majority of watches after a short period.

James I'd like to see a pic of your Navitimer.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Here's my much less impressive gathering:

Kraiko chrono 70's NOS (regularly worn this is within 2s/day)

Heuer Carrera 70's cal12 very light wear / well maintained

O&W M4 with Bill Yao dial/hands

Timex Electronic

Seiko 7A28

Marathon US issue (polymer case, disposable, unworn 1991 watch)

Edox 70's auto

In my own defence numerically, this time last year (or less) I had not discovered the world of watches.

Next:

Speedmaster

SK 007 or SKX779, can't decide, any view on this - which has the better bracelet for instance?

Simon


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The SKX779 bracelet is heavy, but very comfortable. It's an impressive bit of st. steel, and my watch gains just 2 s per day. The watch is VERY impressive also. I don't know about the other one.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Griff. The SKX779 did not appeal to me initially but it is growing on me. I love older Seiko divers but I need a water resistant chunky auto not too expensive daily wearer which will undoubtedly get marked - I wouldn't wear an older one at work. So I've ended up at a choice between these two.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I was hoping Eddie would do a black dialled auto but he has no plans to do so in the near future and I don't think I'd suit an orange dial (and I don't like the date window) so hence the Seiko

Any that's enough hijacking of the thread, sorry.

Roy: I see the edit feature is now absent - probably a good idea.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I'll get me coat!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

My modest collection since starting about 13 months ago.

Chase Durer Fighter Comand

Marathon Navigators watch (s.s case)

Marathon basic field watch (polymer case)

Citizen Navihawk Eco-Drive

Citizen Wingman IV

Seiko 7T34

Seiko 7A48

O&W M1

O&W Cougar

Poljot Aviator Alarm

Junkers Alarm/Chrono.

E.Z.A 1970's divers

M.W.C G10

Poljot chrono from Roy next month.

MIKE...


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Bulova Accutron, 214, Mk 1 Astronaut with coffin S/S bracelet.

------ ----- -- Railroad, x2.

------ ----- -- Spaceview, square case.

------ ----- 218 Round case, Blue Dial.

------ ----- --- T.V. Dial + date

------ ----- --- Black Dial, Oblong shape case.

------ ----- --- Woodey and strap.

------ ----- --- Cushion case Grey Dial.

------ ----- --- Accutron Dial, G,F, case.

------ ----- --- Square case, Blue dial, T.V. case [2]

------ ----- --- Gold dial Cushion type case

------ ----- --- Square case, gold dial, day/date.

------ ----- --- Black dial, Up/Down day/date.

------ ----- --- [ D ] Shape case, and bracelet.

Avia chrono, 21st Birthday watch.

Avia Big date, [1950s]

Timex Worltimer [1970s]

2 x Elysee,

Casio, METApsychedlia, [made for Japan market,]

Trench Watch, 1915

Nisus [1960/70s]

Pulsar, [Timer] chrono, Slide Rule Bezel.

Seiko, Sportzmatic.

----- [sports ? Orange Dial]

----- [ 5 ] Graphite Dial.

----- Bullshead, chrono.

Broadarrow PRS3, [PDV]

Lip, Roger Tallan.

Zodiac Astrograph.

------ Alarm [1970s] Oblong case.

Record, largish case.

Wittenaur 2000. [Mech]

Seconda Alarm. [Mech]

Poljot Alarm. [Mech]

RE Watch Alarm [Mech]

Gruen [1950s] Power Reserve.

Omega, Black dial, Dress type case.

Tudor, Oyster case.

Bulova Computron.

Sorna Bullshead.

Spaceman, Audacieuse [ Square case]

plus a Dozen or so others

fred.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I see cracks appearing in the walls of Jericho...

Eric


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Eric

I'll have a guess at your meaning: first "my dick's bigger than yours thread on RLT" ?

If I'm right I take your point. Howver as I don't know many people on the forum it is good to see where people's interests lie.

For instance Fred's Accutron collection is excellent, I didn't know there were any serious fans on the forum.

Simon


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got a few myself, but nowhere near as extensive a collection

Accutron Astronaut 214

Accutron Spaceview cusion case

Accutron Spaceview conversion

Accutron up/down day/date 218

Omega

Seamaster blk/blk

Seamaster GMT black

Speedmaster Pro

f300 tunning fork chronometer

Swatch

Secret Agent chrono

Happy Joe red

Body and Soul

and a couple other whos name I don't know

Hamilton

Viewmatic

Piping Rock

Ventura

nameless electro-mechanical

Seiko

Quartz Datejust rip off

SKX779

2 Seiko 5's

Auto Relay Kinetic

Waltham

electro-mechanical

Elgin

1951 tank

1926 gold tank

1936 gold tank

Bulova

1936 tank

1957 auto with sunburst dial

Swiss Army (Victorinox)

Officers two tone

Whisper titanium

rectangle officers

Maverick

Maverick day/date with movable bezel

plus a couple others whos name I don't know

Oris Big Crown Commander

Poljot

40th annaversary of Gagarin's flight into space chrono

Aviator alarm

Orion

Skeleton

Luminox

2 but don't remember what they are called

Ollech and Wajs

M-4? (looks like an explorer)

Glycine

Combat 200m

Plus a boat load of others I can't remember right now, many of which are Fossil, Citizen and others.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Breguet Aeronavale

Seiko Sportura Kinetic chrongraph 5 dial 9T28 movmt

Oris chronometer

Sinn 140 Black

CWC Govt Issue chronograph Manual

CWC general issue quartz

Marathon US Army issue (traser dial)

Fortis 7750 movt chrongraph

Accutron 214 Spaceview

Loads of everyday stuff

Roger


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Eric

I must admit I had second thoughts about posting my collection, such as it is and thought the thread may turn into a bit of a competition but I have read with interest of other members stuff.

I am particularly impressed with Freds Bulova accutron collection. He obviously likes them









BTW Fred if ever you get the camera back from your daugter post a pic of your Tudor.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## willydale (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm at an interesting time in my life, kids grown and on their own, close to retirement. A lot of things are failing, or at least not as good as they used to be. One of the few good thing is being able to indulge a hobby that was way beyond your means in prior years. I've skinned my collection down to about 70+ watches:

Eddies Best: PRS 1 (#008), A Dreadnaught to come, an Aero Watch (a super watch, even if Eddie is just reselling it), 2 PRS II's Ivory and black, PRS 3 or 4 (black PVD), PRS 11, PRS 5, PRS 6, and another great watch the Richmond Spencer.

Zodiacs: The start of my collection. Have kept 8 of the 15 or so accumulated. Stopped when Zodiac fell on hard times and prices went way up for poor examples.

Zenith: My second interest. Stopped when purchased by LVMH and the prices started escalating. Have kept 5, including a Class 4 El Primero, another great watch.

My latest interest is Omega: 13 watches, including Speedy Triple Date Chrono, Moon Watch w/1863 movement, Deville Co-Axial, Seamaster GMT and a blueface 300 Pro, a split second chrono and a few older watches.

Others: Pam 89, IWC Alarm, IWC Mark XV (sold a NIB Mark XII), a Tag Kirium, a JLC Reverso, some Chronoswiss (will never sell the Timemaster). The balance include Doxa, Zeno, Smiths, Seiko, G.P., Sewills, and a couple of old Bulovas.

Still favor most anything Eddie introduces and some older Omegas. Have looked for years for a good pie pan, bumper. I'm always a day late or a pound short when I find one.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, I concede.....

So it is fairly interesting, I still think there are more interesting (and less crass) ways of going about it....

Eric

p.s. The AeroWatch is a personal favourite of mine...


----------



## willydale (Jun 1, 2003)

Crass? Perhaps. Definetly entertaining! Cost nominal. Have managed to eke out a small profit for the past two years. Meant to be a "Keep Busy" business after retirement, along with two other small enterprises that should give me plenty to do, when my time is "my own". Along the way, those watches I find most interesting do not seem to sell, or be traded. I build the inventory up and then trade or sell it back down. Under our tax laws, this makes a lot of sense, once retired.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil, o.k. will do. i thought Roy was sorting it so we could post photo's straight on to this web sight, is this still on Roy ?.

ericp, why did you think it would turn into some sort of competition ?

The Accutron is so very different from the rest, once you see that second finger glide round the dial you just have to have one. b.f.n. fred


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nothing earth shattering, apart from my Hamilton a box full of cheapies.

Considering up until March I only owned 2 watches I think I've gone mad!

Hoping to get quality now, as and when finances allow, starting with the RLT.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Paul,

What's the 3rd from Top Left (2 crowns) ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's a Josmar Chris, I saw it on ebay and had to have it. Straps a Hirch Nevada from Eddie.

She's my biggest at 42mm ex crowns. The crown at 4 rotates the bezel. The bezel is very loose and over the years it's worn the paint off the edges.

No bloody good as a dive watch as only wr but I just love the green, it's a lot brighter in the flesh.










sorry about the reflection of camera in crystal haven't worked out how to prevent that yet.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Paul,

Nice watch,

it's the first time that I've seen a pie cutter outer bezel that (IMHO) doesn't look crap









I can seee why you "had to have it"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Chris, didn't know it was called a "pie cutter" but I can see why. I know nothing about it or Josmar I just brought it cos I liked it. It gets a fair bit of wrist time (in training for the rlt as I usually wear about 36 mm). It is man wind and is very accurate 2 secs a day. Not easy to read at a glance.

Not sure what the numbers just inside the inner bezel are for. I thought they were some sort of Tachymeter but the other watches I have with a tachy scale have 60 at 12 o'clock (ie 60 mph=60 secs) and the scale increases as you go anti clockwise , this starts a 0 at 3 o'clock and increases clockwise?


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Nice watch, and nice Strat very tidy string winding









Steve


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega Seamaster 300M Chronometer, Steel on Steel, Black Face

TAG Heuer Kirium F1 on Plain Rubber Strap (and spare stainless steel strap)

Heuer Carrera Automatic, Re-edition version but with Heuer signature on the face and not the current TAG Heuer signature. It was a branding issue, when they first came out they were marketed as Heuer, but later changed to TAG Heuer.

Seiko Kinetic (Cal. 5M63) Olive Green Face

CWC British Millitary WWW 1976 on Black Nato Strap, a fantastic watch and very good timekeeper.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> TAG Heuer Kirium F1 on Plain Rubber Strap (and spare stainless steel strap)


Is this the muli-function one ? If it is and you ever fancy a swop for a Brietling B1 then let me know.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy - yes it is the multifunction watch, I had a real problem with it at first (see can't wear won't wear) however I am now really happy with it. I havent been able to get into Breitling watches, but as I am a bit of a newbie at collecting, maybe I need more time!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can wait


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi folks,

Well, I donâ€™t have many watches at the moment but considering that 3 weeks ago I had only 4 watchesâ€¦â€¦..

Citizen auto date circa 1993.

Sekonda gold coloured 19 jewel manual wind. 1980s.

Pulsar quartz 10atm.

Timex, no jewels manual wind, British movement Late 70â€™s?

Ruhla deluxe gold coloured, only works when youâ€™re not looking at it. 1970â€™s.

Joyas Super Deluxe (yeah, right). Movement Swiss â€œbassis watchâ€. Case, Hind Honk Kong. Running. Early 70â€™s?

Presta Digital/ analogue, looks like a TV screen. Some gold colouring left but scruffy.Runner, early 1970â€™s?

Avia square shape 15 jewels. Dial shabby, sub seconds at 6 oâ€™clock. Running.

I guess this to be from the 1950,s.

Brand new Vostok Neptune 20atm, auto 2416b movement.

On the way:-

Poljot â€œclassicâ€ chrono, usual features. White face with Arabic numerals. Ordered from someone not a million miles away!

Used Vostok auto 3atm with a â€œNavalâ€ theme dial. Ebay.

Excalibur 17 jewel (FHF movement?). Gilt case, no numerals just batons. I remember TV ads for this brand in the mid 60â€™, I suspect the company packed up in the early 70,s. I will post a request for info in the Swiss watch forum latter. Ebay, again.

No stunning works of art here? I donâ€™t know, when I was a kid any watch was just fascinating. Tiny moving parts combining to give their owner a fairly accurate idea of the time, amazing and not to be taken for granted IMHO.

I will try to wear all the running watches mostly when not at work, donâ€™t want to knock them about too much.

Thatâ€™s it so far,

Stan.


----------



## bughammer (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll have a crack at this; small cheapskate collection (but still at least 5 too many according to Mrs B.)

sombre Seiko quartz on black leather strap (21st birthday present from my parents). If I were an undertaker I'd wear this watch all the time...

Rivado quartz "pilot" watch. Fortis lookalike.

Seiko mid-size diver's auto

Raketa 24-hour handwinder

Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels (everyday watch of choice)

On its way: G-Shock MTG-930, looking forward to this one.

Mrs B. has a beautiful handwinding Hamilton Geneve, square and all navy blue (probably a men's dress watch) and a little Citizen Eco-Drive.

I very much enjoyed reading all the other posts.

kev


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Interesting topic to resurface









I wasnt around for the first one but I may list them later, interesting to find out from the people who did post last time what they have now









JoT Breitling comment made me smile









I dont think PGs got time to list his now









Neither has Mac









Or Hawkey


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Interesting topic to resurface
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Challenge!!!









I`ll be back


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

OK:

Sinn 656

Marcello C Nettuno 3

Seiko SKX007

Seiko SKXA35

Seiko Samurai (Stainless), can remember the ref.

PRS-5

PRS-7

PRS-14

PRS-53

Juergen & Gallai Pilot

Omega Seamaster GMT

Zeno Army Diver

Vostok Komandirskie

US Army Field Watch (1991, Marathon?)

Hmmm... plus my wife's collection (which, while it contains a lot of Swatches, is bigger than mine







)


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Not a lot

Sinn 903 24hr

Sinn 903 12hr

Glycine 2000 Airman "purist"

Breitling Colt GMT

Breitling Superocean

Meistersinger 1Z

Nomos Tetra

Heuer Monza

Poljot Artic 24hr

Wenger Chrono

Furla "reverso"

Plus some odds and sods

Martin










PS i am an Undertaker and today i wore the Glycine.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

This has been a useful exercise for me and some of the Seikos are going to have to go!!









Orfina Porsche Design chrono - Lemania 5100

Rolex Oyster Date

Sinn 656

Lemania ex-RN chronograph

Newmark ex-RAF chrono

Smiths W10

CWC G10 (x 2)

Smiths Everest

Ingersoll Triumph

Vostok Soviet made diver

Broadarrow PRS3

Bulova Accutron Spaceview

Citizen Tough EcoDrive (x 2)

Seiko 6105-8119 diver

Seiko 7005-8052 diver

Seiko 7002-7000 diver

Seiko 6309-7049 diver

Seiko Black Monster diver

Seiko Samurai Titanium diver

Seiko Orange Knight diver

Seiko 6139-7060 chrono

Seiko 7016-5011 chrono


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

too many to list, although most are non-runners (for spares or repair),i still have about four to five hundred that do go (with varying degrees of accuracy







).

i do like old seikos a lot and have about thirty odd, also, about the same amount (roughly) of ruskie watches.

it's a bit painful when i decide to wind up the manual mech's, i usually wind about sixty when my index finger is too sore to carry on









i would love to put photos on the forum, but i'm a computer dum-dum









also, i'm pretty useless at photographing them as well.









regards, john.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure I can name all the watches I've got off the top of my head but I'll give it a go:

Seiko

*black dialled 5

*burgundy dialled 5

*oval blue dialled diamatic

*2 x orange dialled internal rotating bezel jobbies

*vintage grey dialled 70m diver (it's for sale & very nice!!!!!)

*7025 mid-size diver

*silverwave - 6306 auto

*blue dial lordmatic

*150m 6309

*150m 6105

*150m 7002

*quartz 150m - pilots watch (tachymetre bezel)

*2 x 200m 007 - both customised

*300m marinemaster - not customised (apart from a strap change)

*quartz perpetual calendar - yellow dial

*200m black knight

*stainless steel samurai

Citizen

*bullhead chronograph

*vintage 150m automatic diver

*vintage citizen auto - brown dial & internal rotating bezel

*200m dolphin auto diver

Camy 300m diver

Candino 1000m diver

Laco 200m diver

Japy 300m diver

Apogaum submariner clone

Bulova accutron snorkel

Marathon navigator stainless steel case version

Kander (sort of) chronograph

Casio g-shock g300

Tag Heuer cased custom chronograph

Lator manual wind chronopraph

Universal geneve case fitted with Orient automatic movement

Pulsar quartz 100m diver

J.W.Benson pocket watch

I think that's all


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK here goes in the order they are on my shelves....

Zeno Navy "USN BuShips" Canteen Diver, 17 Jewel ETA 2801.

CWC `G10`Quartz.

RLT-18 Special,25 Jewel ETA 2824-2.

Broadarrow PRS-6, 17 Jewel FHF 1380-11.

O & W MP2801 Modified, 17 Jewels.

RLT-69 Special #007/100, 17 Jewel ETA 2801-2.

Vostok Amphibia 200m Military Dial, 31 Jewel 2416b.

Vostok Amphibia 17 Jewel 2414A 1970`s

Vostok `Parachutte` 17 Jewel 2414A, 1980`s

Vostok 31 Jewel 2416B, 1980`s

Poljot Aviator 45mm, 17 Jewel 3105.

Zeno Beobachtunguhr 47mm, 17 Jewel UT6498.

Zeno Euro Navy Canteen Diver 21 Jewel Miyota 82**

Agat 16 Jewel Stop Watch.

Glycine Incursore 200m, 17 Jewel UT 6497.

Rotary Elite 200m, Quartz.

Sorna Worldtime Chronograph, 17 Jewel EB8420.

Seiko chronograph 21 Jewel 6138-3002 1970`s.

Elysee 44mm, 21 Jewels Miyota 82**.

Poljot Aviator 40mm, 17 Jewel 2614.

RLT-17, #17/30, 17 Jewel UT6498.

RLT-8, 1 0f 10, Valjoux 7750.

Sturmanskie Chronograph, 25 Jewel 31682.

Ocean Chronograph, 23 Jewel 3133.

Sorna `Bullshead` Chronograph, 17 Jewel EB8420.

Buran `Big Flight`42mm,17 Jewel 3105.

Poljot Aviator `Tonneau` 17 Jewel 26669.

Woodford `Open Heart` 17 Jewel cal?

Woodford `Skeleton` 17 Jewel 2409?

Elysee `Open Heart`, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2.

Zeno Explorer ZN-01,25 Jewel ETA 2824-2.

Mido Multifort Ocean Star, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2.

RLT-13 Special `One Hand +`, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2.

RLT-14 Special Chronometer #01/12, 25 Jewel Mido (ETA) 2836-2, COSC Certified.

RLT-5, 17 Jewel ETA 2824-2.

Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB,21Jewel Miyota 8200 Series.

Seiko 66 8070 17 jewel August 1973.

Ricoh, 21 Jewel 1970`s. Round Case.

Ricoh, 21 Jewel 1970`s Cushon Case.

Vostok Amphibia 200m, 31 Jewel 2416B.

Orient King Diver, 21 Jewel, Black Dial, 43mm Cushion Case.

Seiko SKX007 200m Diver, 21 Jewel 7S26.

Orient M-Force 200m Diver, CEX04001, 21 Jewel. Blue Dial.

Orient M-Force 200m Diver, CEX04001, 21 Jewel. Orange Dial.

RLT-11, ETA2824-2.

Citizen BJ80-59EW 300m Diver, Eco-Drive.

Orient King Diver, 21 Jewel, Blue Dial, 41mm Round Case.

Orient King Diver, 21 Jewel, Green Dial, 41mm Round Case.

Orient King Diver, 21 Jewel, Red Dial, 41mm Round Case.

Citizen 150m Diver, 21 Jewel Miyota, 1970`s.

Services Marine, Unjeweled Pin-pallet, c1950`s?

Services,`Jeweled` Pin-pallet c1950`s

Newmark, Unjeweled pin-pallet c 1940`s/50`s.

Stirling, Unjeweled Pin-pallet, c1940`s/50`s.

Lordex Digital, 1 Jewel Pin-pallet 1970`s.

Westclox (Scotland), Unjeweled pin-pallet c1950`s.

Westclox (USA), W4 Unjeweled pin-pallet c1950`s.

Mortima Super De luxe, 1 Jewel Pin-pallet c1960`s?

Sully Watch, 15 Jewel, c1940`/50s.

Rotary, ETA 900 15 Jewel?, c1950`s?

Rotary 21 Jewel A.S.Cal2063 c1960`s?

Rodania, 17 Jewel, 1970`s.

Benrus, 17 Jewel, c1954.

Smiths Imperial, 19 Jewel 0104, c1960.

Smiths Empire, 5 Jewel, c1950`s.

Berlis, 17 Jewel, c1950?

Doxa, ETA 1147 c 1950`s/60`s?

Services, 17 Jewel c1960`s?

Castell, 17 Jewel Amida 420, c1960`s/70`s.

Sekonda, 17 Jewel c1980`s/90`s?

Sekonda, 19 Jewel Raketa?, c 1980`s/90`s?

Sekonda 21 Jewel, c1980`s?

Raketa 24hr, Copper Dial, 19 Jewel c 1990`s?

Raketa 24hr, Black Dial, 19 Jewel c 1990`s?

Raketa 24hr, White Dial, 19 Jewel c 1990`s?

Dolphin 24hr, 35 Jewel.

ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602, c1950`s?

Pobeda, 15 Jewel 2602.

Slava, 25 Jewel 2427, White Dial.

Slava, 25 Jewel 2427, Blue Dial.

Orion Chronoscope Mechanique 17 Jewel 2414A.

Vostok Generalski, 17 Jewel 2414A.

Vostok, 31 Jewel 2416B `Submarine Dial`

Phew!!! I really hope I haven`t missed anything


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I AINT EVEN GONNA TRY JASE, STILL GOT ALL BAR 2 OF THOSE!

Caps lock









I still don't know what the numbers on the Jossy are for!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> too many to list, although most are non-runners (for spares or repair),i still have about four to five hundred that do go (with varying degrees of accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bl**dy `ell!!!









And people tell me I`ve got it bad









Respect John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi mac

i've been collecting since i was 16 years old (now 47),

the biggest problem is when i have to find a particular watch as the're hidden all over the house (in case of burglary).

i was looking for a citizen 23 jewel that a pal gave me a few years ago (needed cleaning) and i still have'nt found it to this day







,i get the feeling it's in a box somewhere with more watches that i've forgotten about (i'm always putting things away too safely-if you get my drift







)

regards, john.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Here we go...

Seiko

7548-700B

6309-7049

7548-7000

7548-700A

4205-015T

7002-700J

SKX013 modified with tritium

SKX007 Yao mod

SKX007 Yao mod

Citizen

Promaster tough

Thanks

deano


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What a spooky post to resurface









What has happened to me since those innocent days









Glycine Airman 1 Felsa movt

Glycine Airman 1 AS movt

Glycine Airman 1 Special

Glycine Airman SST

Glycine Airman 2000

Royal Navy GMT II by Orfina

Royal Navy Military Mk II by orfina

Porsche Design Chronograph by Orfina Lemania movt

Orfina Porsche Design Chronograph Valjoux movt

Omega Seamaster GMT

CWC Chronograph

Rolex GMT Master II

Seiko Samurai

Seiko Monster

Seiko SKXA35

ADANAC Navigator

Marathon Navigator

Poljot Shturmanskie Gagarin Chronograph

Poljot Shturmanskie Ocean Chronograph

Poljot Shturmanskie Flight Chronograph

Poljot Aviator Chronograph steel

Polljot Aviator Chronograph black

Doxa Sub 600T


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll not mention 24hr GMT`s


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> Royal Navy Military Mk II by orfina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got another one?









Mine are:

Tissot Seastar 30

Timex Ironman

Zeno Midsize Pilot day-date

SchwarzEtienne Routemaster chronograph

Omega SMP midsize

Orfina MKII

Broadarrow PRS3


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Royal Navy Military Mk II by orfina
> ...


Welcome back Adrian !!!

Yes I got a blue one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll not mention 24hr GMT`s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt think anyone would notice
















well spotted Mac


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> Welcome back Adrian !!!
> 
> Yes I got a blue one
> 
> ...


I take the IWC blue platinum pilot was too expensive.







Did you post any pics here?

Thank you for the welcome.







I'm reading through some older topics and my head hurts. I must take it easy but it's too addictive.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

deano42 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Seiko
> 
> ...


Ahhhh! That's where all the 7548's are









Derek


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

My lot are:

Breitling Chrono Avenger M1

Breitling Colt Ocean

Casio 100m digital

Casio G-shock

Casio Neptune titanium diver

Citizen Super Tough ecodrive

IWC UTC

Marathon Navigator

Marathon TSAR 2005

Omega SMP titanium chronograph

Oris Modern Classic

RLT-14 Chronometer

RLT-15 LE Chronograph

RLT custom diver

Rolex Seadweller

Seiko SKX009

Sinn 142 GSG9

Tissot Seastar 1000

Tutima DI300

See pics here.

And the ones I'm trying to sell:

Citizen titanium chrono

RLT-11 LE divers

Seiko frankenwatch diver

Seiko Prospex Marine Master SK300PX

See the Sales Forum for pics and prices









Cheers, Olly


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Speedmaster Racing 40mm

Zenith Pilot 40mm (1 of 250)

Grand Seiko Skyflake

Rolex Airking 114200

Hoping to add a blue dial Datejust to that soon and see what offerings Longines bring out in the new year


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

16 years later! :laugh:

Olympic standard thread revival there!!!!


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Bow said:


> 16 years later! :laugh:
> 
> Olympic standard thread revival there!!!!


 dont blame me!.....someone posted before me this morning but comment has been removed ! :laugh:


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

WickerBill said:


> dont blame me!.....someone posted before me this morning but comment has been removed ! :laugh:


 I've been caught that way, and liked a post many years old, if the person is still a member they must have found it very odd :laugh:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

All this shows is the true commitment to this forum! All good in my eyes...


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

WickerBill said:


> dont blame me!.....someone posted before me this morning but comment has been removed ! :laugh:


 Ah yes, Along with the pigs flying by?

Some of the old posts made interesting reading. One chap had multiple Seikos. I do hope he eventually found one he liked :yes:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Final line up for 2021.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

chas g said:


> Ah yes, Along with the pigs flying by?
> 
> Some of the old posts made interesting reading. One chap had multiple Seikos. I do hope he eventually found one he liked :yes:


 LOL!!!

I'll be honest, after reading the first list my brain hurt.....how anyone can have more than 6 watches, quite frankly makes my brain hurt!!!! my brain cant compute not being able to wear a watch for at least 1 week per month at the moment!


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Good revival.

West to east . . . .

Rolex 17000

AP Huitième chrono

Zenith Captain Moon Phase

Stowa Flieger

Benzinger Subskription

MeisterSinger No.02

Moser Pioneer

Dornblüth 99.1

GO Senator

GO Sport Evo Pano

GO PanoReserve

GO PanoMatic Lunar

Nomos Zürich Braungold

Nomos Zürich Blaugold

MG Atum Pure

MG Benu Index

MG Benu PR

.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

WickerBill said:


> I'll be honest, after reading the first list my brain hurt.....how anyone can have more than 6 watches, quite frankly makes my brain hurt!!!! my brain cant compute not being able to wear a watch for at least 1 week per month at the moment!


 It's only in the past year I started to have a collection. I had 9 watches from various places and times and decided to have a good look into buying a nice watch for my birthday and get a little 10 watch display case..

Now I have a 24 watch display case and I just cycle through which watches should leave the case and be replaced by other watches, giving me multiple choices to daily wear & slowly improving the overall collection.










Yeah, there are some of what I would call "not exactly interesting" in that box, but as I go forwards they will be replaced by things that make me smile more.

6 watches.. :hmmm9uh:

I wouldn't even need a display box..

I blame the box.. "All hail the box!" :notworthy:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

yokel said:


> Stowa Flieger


 That's all I really want to complete things, it's just temptation keeps on steering me in the wrong direction.

Next year. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

SolaVeritate said:


> It's only in the past year I started to have a collection. I had 9 watches from various places and times and decided to have a good look into buying a nice watch for my birthday and get a little 10 watch display case..
> 
> Now I have a 24 watch display case and I just cycle through which watches should leave the case and be replaced by other watches, giving me multiple choices to daily wear & slowly improving the overall collection.
> 
> ...


 You jest....but buying a new box is whats stopping me buying another watch right now. I know for sure if i had a larger box then id need to fill it!!!

I was eyeing up one of the 10 piece Wolf boxes in the sale because it had a lovely compartment for jewellry.....but then id need to fill the watch part, so i passed on it to save my bank balance!!!



yokel said:


> Good revival.
> 
> West to east . . . .
> 
> ...


 INSANE collection but boy, the servicing costs and insurance valuations makes my head spin with that lot.


----------



## Bobby123 (Jun 30, 2020)

Extremely poor ratio of pictures to watches mentioned in this thread!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

yokel said:


> Good revival.
> 
> West to east . . . .
> 
> ...


 Fair start, must try harder. :tongue:

Moi?

Not enough!

:biggrin:


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Bobby123 said:


> Extremely poor ratio of pictures to watches mentioned in this thread!


 If we had photos of all the watches mentioned here it would probably crash the Server.






Apart from which if I was a dubious character who profession was house breaking I'd think I'd died and gone to heaven












- all that info and photos to boot. Lol


----------

